# ANYTHOUGHTS?



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 4, 2015)

thats a tiger ivory sulcata. i don't know if its a morph or a mix species.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 4, 2015)

Radiated sulcata  just kidding I don't know but sure is a pretty one!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like a sulcata mixed with a radiated . But I really don't know for sure .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 4, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats a tiger ivory sulcata. i don't know if its a morph or a mix species.



~ That was my thought, however way out of my species. Thought i would post here for others with more experience!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tiger-ivory-sulcata.83448/


----------



## wellington (Jan 4, 2015)

No expert here, but I would have guessed rad and sully hybrid. Sure is pretty. Would love to see how it looks as an adult.


----------



## AmRoKo (Jan 4, 2015)

Gosh that's pretty, it does look like the radiated/sully hybrids I have seen other pics of.


----------



## leopard777 (Jan 5, 2015)

leo/sulcata hybrid , just a guess


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 5, 2015)

i've seen one of these before but it was a sulcata indian star mix and it was in a pet shop that has a very bad rep around here


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2015)

My thoughts are that species should not be mixed and hybridization should be strongly discouraged.


----------



## Star-of-India (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not sure that some species can't be successfully kept together, although there are clear risks. But hybridization of any endangered species, and most chelonians are endangered or threatened in some way, is a terrible thing to do.


----------



## motero (Jan 5, 2015)

Imagine how much better it would look if it was smooth. Beautiful non the less. Al, where did the picture come from?


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

That is so sweet! GOD bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

motero said:


> Imagine how much better it would look if it was smooth. Beautiful non the less. Al, where did the picture come from?


It was on sale in Malaysia apparently and a Spanish speaker on another site asked what people thought it was.


----------

